# Dutch 5/12/09-7/14/11



## Katmais_mommy (Jul 14, 2011)

It was a shock. I found him a couple of hours ago. I've ruled out flystrike, predators, and heatstroke. I dont know what happened. 

My dad buried him in the yard and put a cross over his grave. 

When Monty (our deceseased Guinea Pig) was alive, he and Dutch used to play together when Dutch was a baby. I know you're not supposed to put them together, but they got along well and they were around the same size at the time. 

So, today, we laid Dutch to rest next to his friend Monty. 

Rest in Peace, little man. I love you. 

*Dutch was the littlest and cutest bunny of the bunch. Whenever he was scared, he would groom his stuffed turtle. He wasn't a fan of canteloupe either. Dutch is survived by his biological daughter, Gopher, and his "baby-mama", Kodiak. 

:sosad :missyou:rip:


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free, Dutch!

...we'll see you on the other side.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks, that really means a lot.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 14, 2011)

Molly I'm so sorry you lost your Dutch.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow: Dutch. You are now with your buddy Monty.

Susan :bunnyangel2:


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you. I've been a mess all day.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 15, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear you lost Dutch. It just happens sometimes no matter how we strive. Words are so inadequate at these times. Binky free little man and rest in peace, you are loved and missed.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Cinnysmum (Jul 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Go with the angels Dutch.


----------



## Nela (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear. Binky free Dutch


----------

